# eyelid tumor



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

My sweet toy boy had the surgery last year at 11. The vet told me he had to cut out a portion of the eyelid itself to prevent reoccurrence. What he did was remove a small triangle of the lid, it healed rather nicely and I am the only one that notices that one eye looks a little smaller. You got a fantastic deal if you got all that done for 1,000.00, I spent that on just the lid. Good luck!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

They did the triangle thing already and it still grew back...I read on FB to use a compress of castor oil...anyone hear of that? Might try it and see.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of Cody's reoccurrence of an eyelid tumor. I do not have experience with this situation, so just did a small amount of internet searching and came across a discussion on cryosurgery as a treatment. They specifically mentioned eyelid tumors as an affliction that it can be used for. 

As a fellow Wisconsinite, perhaps you might want to seek a consultation at the UW vet school. My neighbor, who happens to own a half brother to my standard poodle is a K9 eye specialist there. So they may have someone on staff who has expertise in this area. 

Best to Cody.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks LCS - Good suggestions. He has an appointment with his regular vet today...partly because the eye is badly inflamed and *****, he probably needs an antibiotic drop...then we will discuss further treatment. Yes a specialist is certainly a possibility. I really like the specialists in Oak Creek where Noel has been treated for ITP ... may get a consult there.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Frustrating, isn't it? My old girl had an eyelid tumor when she was about thirteen. I had it removed because it really bothered her. After the triangle cut surgery, she always had tears on that side; something she had never done before. As least the tearing didn't bother her. She lived almost three more years and the tumor never came back. I had a heck of a time keeping her face clean on the "crying" side... not like she cared, as long as she got a treat for putting up with it.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't think my vet did the triangle deep enough because it grew back pretty fast. She said today it is a little inflamed so I should see a specialist. I think I'm going to try the hot compress and castor oil treatment for a week or two and see if that helps.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly has one on her lower lid. The vet said unless it impedes her vision to leave it alone at her age. She will be eleven on Christmas eve.


----------

